# first post in this forum-first poppers



## fathom lures (Jan 27, 2007)

greetings, 

I had some ideas for poppers, so I dusted off the lathe and gave it a whirl. 

Does anyone have a good source of heavy ss wire and grommets? 

I found some post by surfhunter with pics that where exellent, any others turning poppers?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like making poppers. I have a lot of SS wire leftover from my shark fishing days that I use so it's not been a issue. I bought some nice eyes at a craft supply store online. I'll see if I can find the link...need to order more


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey Fathom,
Neat to see more lures being posted. How do you plan on weighting those guys? for that type, I personally like a tail weight along with a chin weight. Seems to work well for me.
For Grommets and such, check out either Capecodtackle.com or NJtackle.com, eaither should be able to help you out.
I buy my wire in bulk now from welding shops, I like #306 Anneled .062 stainless wire. you can usually buy it by the pound. 
Can't wait to see them finished.


----------



## fathom lures (Jan 27, 2007)

ordered some wire and weights from saltwaterplugs.com,


I need to weight and test cast these asap. I am fishing 2008
world jigging and popping festival kilwa tanzania in March. and would love to score with some homemades. I will also be fishing O.T.I. POPPERS ....

Fathom


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

What type of fish are you going to be going after? I may have somehting for you to try out :wink:


----------



## fathom lures (Jan 27, 2007)

Surf Hunter said:


> What type of fish are you going to be going after? I may have somehting for you to try out :wink:


Surfhunter,

giant trevally, dog tooth tuna and night time sword jigging. these are the guides for overnighter http://fishingtanzania.20m.com/

I have turned some 9" pencil poppers and 7" swimmers for the G.T.

wire and weights should be here by early next week, and rigging will commence... 
I should have more pics by thurs.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Sweeeeet, that is gonna be a killer time! sounds like you are on pint with what you are bringing, the stuff I have turned now is a little smaller (7" pencils and swimmers) as I fish them for our striped bass here on the Nor-Cal Coast. I am also making stuff now for our summer trip to La Paz.

You are gonna take a mess of pictures right?


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

Good looking Steve!

What kind of wood are you using?

Good luck in Tanzania!


----------

